# the dolce diet ?



## rampage.stone (Nov 22, 2009)

anyone have a pdf. or some sort of download link to this ?
It is what rampage and chael seem to follow for their nutrition when getting into shape and i could use it myself but it is kind of steep paying 40 bucks for it


----------

